# Fci to Kc



## Charm12 (8 mo ago)

Hi I have a import from Hungary she travelled from Hungary to me in the uk and have export health certificate for this journey to show Kc the problem is she has a Serbian Fci export not Hungarian one and Kc are saying she needs Hungarian Fci export paperwork is this correct or can she be Serbian registered but born in Hungary


----------

